# Sorta Kinda Of A Mod



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Well when I bought our used 2005 Outback it did not come with the "handbook". I have read several different threads on here refering to the "handbook"...we did receive numberous leaflets on various components...and they fit into a really large manilla envelope.

Last night I was reading some stuff that JollyMon had previously posted and one item stated look in your handbook and if you don't have one print one out from the Keystone site. So I did just that. There is stuff in there we had not been told...really good and I think necessary info.

So if you do not have a handbook here is the link to get one: http://keystone-outback.com/?page=service

It does appear to be generic in nature to fit any year or model Outback but it is at least more then we had. If the link does not work then...go to Keystone Liteway division site listed here on Outbackers and then click on customer service. It took awhile to print out at home...would have been much quicker with my printer at work.

I am curious if owners of 2005 Outbacks find their handbooks/manuals vastly different...and whether it is necessory or worth it for me to try to order a handbooks for a 2005 30 RLS???


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Everything I ever needed to know I learned in Kindergarden on Outbackers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

campmg said:


> Everything I ever needed to know I learned in Kindergarden on Outbackers.


Ditto here 
But seriously I think they are just giving you the basic with the manuals
You end up learning more tips and trick of the site then what they have in the books

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

A handbook came with our '06 Outback and it is very generic. I couldn't find answers to anything I would care to know in there. The owners manuals for add-ons and appliances however are going to answer most other questions. This forum gives much better clearer direction and information than that book any day








But...if it makes you feel better to have one, then I say go ahead and order it








Dawn sunny


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Okay I have a question...in this handbook I printed out it shows pics and talks about tightening the lug nuts. So I am looking at this last night and I asked my dh if he uses a torque wrench with the lil gauge on it...and he said no...he knows how much to tighten by feel.

Are we suppose to do that and measure how much they are tightened??? Do you all use the torque wrench with the lil gauge thing??? Am I worrying about nothing?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Okay I have a question...in this handbook I printed out it shows pics and talks about tightening the lug nuts. So I am looking at this last night and I asked my dh if he uses a torque wrench with the lil gauge on it...and he said no...he knows how much to tighten by feel.
> 
> Are we suppose to do that and measure how much they are tightened??? Do you all use the torque wrench with the lil gauge thing??? Am I worrying about nothing?


Pat uses a torque wrench that you set to the proper setting of the lug nuts and it stops tightening automatically...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

See...I knew it...that is once I read it and saw the pics....wonder who sells these things.


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> See...I knew it...that is once I read it and saw the pics....wonder who sells these things.


If you want a cheap one..try Harbour Freight Tools... about 19.99 for a half inch drive.

For better quality Sears or Home Depot, expect to pay between 60.00 to 100.00.

I use the cheap one, but haven't compared it with a quality one. The mechanic who services my company's vehicles uses the cheap one too.









The "clicker" model is the easiest to use. It clicks when the proper torque in obtained.

George


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks!!! I looked at some on ebay...did not bid...cause I did not feel I knew enough to be ready for that. Now I know more...but think I will check out the places you mentioned Geodebro. Thanks for responding.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Countrygirl,

Harbor Freight is the place where Pat got the torque wrench...It's the one that clicks like Geodebro was talking about.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Dawn...I will pick one up...hopefully thius week. I always like going to Harbour Freight.







I guess I need to measure one of the lug nuts on the tires to double check the size. I wonder how you get those black caps off. Maybe pliers will do it.

After taking another look at the manual/handbook that I printed out I think it is really generic for /anyall Keystone campers with the exception of some things are different for the Cambridge products. Well...hmmm how to put this delicately...it appears to me...within a years manufacturing calendar...there are changes to the same make/model of the Keystone products. Now sure I can trust the book that the lug nuts on my camper are 1/2 inch and that I need a 7/8ths torgue wrench...I think I will measure to double check.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> Everything I ever needed to know I learned in Kindergarden on Outbackers.


The gateway to camping.

Thor


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep...I agree.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Thanks Dawn...I will pick one up...hopefully thius week. I always like going to Harbour Freight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up a cheap one at Wal-Mart (they even kept them stocked on the RV isle) for approx $30. The torque wrench will be 1/2 inch drive and you will need a socket that matches the lug nuts on your camper. I can't remember what mine was, but 7/8" sounds about right. You may want to pick up a 3" or 6" extention for the wrench, it makes the job a bit easier by getting the wrench out away from the tires a bit.

The black caps just slip on and off with your hands.

I torque my lugs to 120 ft-lbs. There was a sticker on the wheels when I purchased the trailer saying they should be between 90 and 120. If you have never tightened anything that tight, 120 ft-lbs is a LOT tighter than you will expect it to be. Trust the wrench, it will be a lot more accurate than your feel. Also, tighten the nuts in a star pattern, like below.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Biga....your a nice guy...I appreciate it...

BTW...I am truly amazed that the lady campers who are single/widowed etc... know all this stuff....like sgalady....she rocks!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Everything I ever needed to know I learned in Kindergarden on Outbackers.


Nice use of the strikethrough, campmg!









countrygirl,

Tightening the lug nuts 'by feel' is really not all that great an idea (especially if you have alloy wheels). I would spend a few extra bucks and get a decent torque wrench. The cheapo's are notoriously inaccurate. While you are at it, you might consider one that ranges up to 200lb-ft or more. They are harder to find, and substantially more expensive, but it will allow you to periodically torque the bolts on hitch head, which will need around 200lb-ft. You really don't want that thing coming apart while you are driving down the road!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Excellent advice, all the way around!



campmg said:


> Everything I ever needed to know I learned in Kindergarden on Outbackers.


Now, *THIS * (well - ok - "Outbackers.com") should be on a T-Shirt!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree Wolfie!

I would buy one for sure!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

